# Costco toilet paper and septic systems



## swimmer_spe (Oct 10, 2020)

I'll be moving to a house that is on a septic system. I have been told that the Kirkland brand toilet paper will be bad for it. I live in Canada. What should I be looking for on the packaging? to know that it is safe for my septic system?


----------



## joecaption (Oct 10, 2020)

And who in the world told you that?
Just keep those so called disposable wipes in a can, paper towels, cig. butts out of there and you'll be fine.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Oct 10, 2020)

joecaption said:


> And who in the world told you that?
> Just keep those so called disposable wipes in a can, paper towels, cig. butts out of there and you'll be fine.



I have heard they don't break down and they clog plumbing because of that.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 10, 2020)

There is, of course, the outhouse with a water tank above and a siphon hose for the bidet.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 11, 2020)

If that was true it would be all over every DIY site.
I've been using it for well over 10 years and never once had a clog, depict the fact everyone says I'm full off sh**.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Oct 11, 2020)

joecaption said:


> If that was true it would be all over every DIY site.
> I've been using it for well over 10 years and never once had a clog, depict the fact everyone says I'm full off sh**.



Then, Costco toilet paper will be continued to be used.


----------



## 68bucks (Oct 12, 2020)

I use Kirkland to on a spetic system 5+ years no problems. Had the tank pumped last year, no issues mentioned.


----------



## billshack (Oct 14, 2020)

listen, you can use what ever type of toilet paper you want.
you can NOT flush down any of the following.
Condoms , paper towel, female products, dental floes, large quantities of bleach, back wash from a salt machine, discharge from a garburator.
Kleenex, 
Also you must have your tank pumped out every 2-4 years depending on your municipality.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Oct 14, 2020)

billshack said:


> listen, you can use what ever type of toilet paper you want.
> you can NOT flush down any of the following.
> Condoms , paper towel, female products, dental floes, large quantities of bleach, back wash from a salt machine, discharge from a garburator.
> Kleenex,
> Also you must have your tank pumped out every 2-4 years depending on your municipality.



I already don't flush those now. We have been told to pump it out every 2 years.


----------

